# How quick does data go?



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been grandfathered into the unlimited data plan since who knows how long now, and I never really needed to monitor my data usage. Can anyone give me some input as to how much data they use on a regular basis? I use wifi when I can, and I always have, it's just faster. Also, I'm on the 2 gig data plan.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Every answer will be different. Kind of impossible to get a feel as everyone uses their phone different.

I'm halfway through the month and at almost 18gbs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeeze. I'm gonna take a stab at it and guess that that's from tethering and netflix?


MistaWolfe said:


> Every answer will be different. Kind of impossible to get a feel as everyone uses their phone different.
> 
> I'm halfway through the month and at almost 18gbs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my breakdown after one week into the month (my cycle starts the 1st). This is about average for me (8-10 GB/month), though the app distribution may differ. I would never make it on a tiered plan...


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

belber095 said:


> I've been grandfathered into the unlimited data plan since who knows how long now, and I never really needed to monitor my data usage. Can anyone give me some input as to how much data they use on a regular basis? I use wifi when I can, and I always have, it's just faster. Also, I'm on the 2 gig data plan.


Are you on unlimited or the 2 gig plan? Or did you just switch to the capped plan?


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just had to make the switch in order to upgrade, sadly. 2 gig max now.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

belber095 said:


> I just had to make the switch in order to upgrade, sadly. 2 gig max now.


Damn. Probably wasn't worth it. It's cheaper to pay full price for a phone than go tiered if you use more than 4 GB/month, which is very easy to do. But the best option is to buy used phones. You can usually get a phone a few months after its release for < $350.


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not too worried about it, simply because I'll have wifi access for the majority of the day, most days. I don't use as much data as many smartphone users do either.


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

I only use about 20 gigs or so a month. So pretty low data use here.


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

belber095 said:


> I just had to make the switch in order to upgrade, sadly. 2 gig max now.


Why? I didn't....

Still on unlimited, and LTE

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Why? I didn't....
> 
> Still on unlimited, and LTE
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


The guy at the VZW store said that in order to get the upgrade price (200 bucks) then i would have to fork over my unlimited plan.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

belber095 said:


> Jeeze. I'm gonna take a stab at it and guess that that's from tethering and netflix?


Nope! Just geeking, games and such. Also, all of my downloads are from my phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Nope! Just geeking, games and such. Also, all of my downloads are from my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


oh ok. that makes a little more sense. I've never managed to get above like 5 or 6 gigs even on unlimited aha


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey. Does anyone know what Verizon's cap on the unlimited plans is? I'm still unlimited, but after using 12gb last month I was told that I was over my limit and would have to pay overages. Now, since my dad hasn't called me up screaming about the bill, i'm wondering if this was an accurate warning or not. Hesitant about calling Verizon since I am rooted and tethering for free (I do not have a decent internet hookup where I am, but I get great 4g signal). Anyone have an answer? Anyone who uses a lot of data get a similar message?


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't typically go above a few gigs in a month because I'm so close to Wifi points at home, work, and the gym. Regardless, if you truly are on an unlimited plan, then you cannot be charged for overages.

http://www.zdnet.com/let-my-wi-fi-go-fcc-rules-verizon-cant-charge-for-wi-fi-tethering-7000001916/


----------



## ftmaniac948 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd imagine it'd be based on quickly you go  if you know what I mean

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I have about a week utnil my cycle is over and I'm at about 400 megs. However, I'm on wifi at home and at work. I don't stream music much anymore as I no longer have a nice system in my car and my driving distance is quite short. My wifi data used though is around 8 gigs so I do use my phone a lot, just on wifi. I'm on AT&T now though and have 3 gigs so I have a little more cushion.


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

belber095 said:


> The guy at the VZW store said that in order to get the upgrade price (200 bucks) then i would have to fork over my unlimited plan.


Ah, Ok.

I am on AT&T, and I didnt have to fork over my Unlimited Plan, to go to my S3.

Man, I have reached some INSANE speeds on LTE (like 45 Mbps/sec). It can/does chew data, when needed.


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Damn. Probably wasn't worth it. It's cheaper to pay full price for a phone than go tiered if you use more than 4 GB/month, which is very easy to do. But the best option is to buy used phones. You can usually get a phone a few months after its release for < $350.


thanks, i was curious if i was going to be using the s3 for the rest of my life lol then i thought about buying phones w/o a contract extension.

looks like i'm doing that..or craigslisting. usually can get phones, like you said, for like 50$ over contract price anyways, a 100$ if desperate.

FU verizon, you aren't taking my unlimited data even though you tried when i upgraded..i didn't even know they were doing that with the s3 until way late since i'm abroad. good thing i ordered from those asshats on june 6th

EDIT: to relate to OP

I like to tether my phone so i burn through data...2 gigs...can't imagine

another thought...what if you could sell your unlimited data plans to other people? lol


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you guys for all the responses. and i don't really tether unless i'm on vacation, and that's passed already this year, so i'll be good i think.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Why? I didn't....
> 
> Still on unlimited, and LTE
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Probably upgraded after the EOL date of unlimited (didn't pre-order the GSIII on VZW)

FWIW, my data usage has tripled since LTE became available here about 3 weeks ago. My way I use my phone has not. (I.E. I don't tether a ton now or watch a ton of videos - in fact if anything I tether less, although TBH I only tethered a few times a month when I was on 3G before LTE became available). Its just the pages load so much faster and I am able to respond so much faster in web-based apps with LTE that it allows me to basically be 3 times as productive in data usage compared to 3G. 

Unlimited here of course... I will tell you though with my old DX on 3G I would rarely hit over 2 GB a month even with light tethering and video usage and I was on it pretty regularly - I now regularly use around ~ 6 GB. Rough if I didn't have unlimited, and I feel I'm pretty conservative (not lots of video streaming, very little tethering, mostly just web browsing and tapatalk)


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

I average 6 gigs a month. I stream the Sirius app 6-8 hours a day . 
I bought my vzw gs3 on craigslist for $460. Its worth it for no data drama. Soon I will be month to mont and I will be the one in control. F U VERIZON
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Unless you stream a lot a lot movies/youtube/high-def music it will eat a lot.. like I have 5 people on Share Everything Plan last month I even tethered for a while and we only used 6 out of 12 gigs on our plan


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

You could always go online and check your usage

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> You could always go online and check your usage
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


yeah I thought of that after making this thread. Thanks for the suggestion though!

tapatalkin'


----------

